# Directv Genie Questions



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

I apologize if this is in the wrong area

We are due for an equpment upgrade. Currently we have four (4) HR23-700 DVR's..... I am thinking of getting one (1) Genie and three (3) mini-Genies. What is/are the advantages/disadvantages of getting the mini genies instead of just keeping our HR23-700's. 

Sorry if this is a silly question, I am a genie newbie and am not sure of all the things they can do.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Only advantages:

Clients can set something to record on the Genie, can access the ToDo list, etc.

Clients use a tuner from the Genie, so when one of those is being used for live tv, that tuner on the genie is unavailable.

Whether DVRs or clients, monthly cost is the same.

With the DVRs, you can only access the local todo list and set something to record on that DVR.

Personally, I'd get the Genie and keep the rest of your DVRs, though is there a compelling reason to reup the contract? Do you need more tuners, the HR44 is smaller and faster, supports 100 series links etc. HR34 isn't as fast as the 44 and much larger.

Adding a Genie, you'd need an installer for a SWM install or change as you'd be over 8 tuners.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I would get the Genie and one or two clients, keeping one or two other DVRs. Then you'll have the advantages of both. The clients are silent and small, perfect for bedrooms or studies.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am with dpeter on this one. get a Genie to replace one dvr and keep the others 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone... We decided to get one genie and leave the other DVR's as is. We also were told that we have to get the whole home set up. I we start recording a show in the living room, and it shows up in a bedroom one as well, does it reduce the recording space in all rooms, or just the room in which it was originally recorded. It doesn't seem fair that it would take up space in a room in which it wasn't originally recorded.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No, recordings take up HDD space only on the DVR that initiates it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If get one genie and one mini and put those in the most used places. Then you gain advantages I the clients in one location but don't lose any recording abilities as a system by still holding into the other two DVRs.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, Whole home just means you can access recordings on another unit, it's just streamed to the remote location. Works quite well, but is required for a Genie.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

phatmatt1215 said:


> Thanks everyone... We decided to get one genie and leave the other DVR's as is. We also were told that we have to get the whole home set up. I we start recording a show in the living room, and it shows up in a bedroom one as well, does it reduce the recording space in all rooms, or just the room in which it was originally recorded. It doesn't seem fair that it would take up space in a room in which it wasn't originally recorded.


Keep in mind--with 11 tuners, new wiring may be required. If you were on a SWiM8 setup before (maybe not, due to no Whole Home), then new install will put you on SWiM16.

You'll like Whole Home. It allows all HDDVRs (including the Genie) to share recordings. Can watch from any room, rather than remember where you recorded something.

Good luck!

-=K=-

PS: you will want to watch the recordings on the HD-DVR that's being replaced. When it goes, all content on it goes too. Will not impact the other HD-DVRs.


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Cannot wait to get it.


----------

